# Charlotte area Herf #52 (with BBQ)



## Lysander (Sep 10, 2006)

Some of us Charlotte area BOTL & SOTL get together on roughly a monthly basis. Our November herf is set for Saturday, 11/18. It will start around noon and go into th evening. We generally have 1-2 dozen herfers, and you are welcome. Sometime we meet at a bar/resturant. Sometimes we're at a residence. This one is at a herfer's home. PM me for details and directions.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

As some of you have read the wife and I made a commitement to build a home in the area in this thread; http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36737
Glad to see you guys have a routine going. Probrably won't be until late spring or early summer until we are in and settled but I am offering my new place as a potential herf spot for one weekend after we are in and have all our chit together.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to come, let me know the details. Thanks, Robert


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in!!! I will be living in SC in just one week!!!


----------



## Lysander (Sep 10, 2006)

TOP

This is just a week away.


----------

